# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  اخر استعدادات استاد الخرطوم ...صور ..

## RED PLANET

*في زيارة قصيرة لشيخ الاستاد استاد الخرطوم 
التقطت هذة الصور لعلها توضح بعض من الجهد
المقدر الذي يبذله القائمون علي الامر علي نحو طارئ
لأظهار الاستاد بثوب يليق بعظمة المناسبة وبنا كسودانيين
وكنت اود تصوير كل ركن في الاستاد ولكن للاسف منعت من ذلك
وأنني داخل قاعدة حربية بل طلب مني احدهم المغادرة فورا
وقالها لي باللفظ (ما تنقل ولا معلومة) ...
ما علينا....

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اخرج فورا .........






*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كما زكر الاخ سارق الفرح ..............
هاهو سور ملعب المريخ يحيط بملعب استاد الخرطوم




*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بعض من الذين حضروا للاطمئنان 

لكنهم طردوا بعد ذلك !!!!!!!!





*

----------


## RED PLANET

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*







*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سور حظيرة السيارات الجهة الغربية


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





*

----------


## Deimos

*مجود مقدر تسلم يارائع ...

واضح من الصور عدم إكتمال العمل بالإستاد مع ذلك نطالع يومياً بالصحف تصريحات المسئولين بجاهزية الملعب ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هذا احد ابراج مظلة المقصورة لايزال علي الارض


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*واصل يارائع.........
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الظاهر عليو الطلعكم ده رشاشة
:confused11:
 مشكور 
 ...
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور red planet . . . مجهود مقدر . . . لا عدمناك
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم لا تشمت فينا اعداء الوطن
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكور ياحبيب
ختم المنبر ضرورى
*

----------


## غندور

*مجهود مقدر احمد...
نتمنى ان تنتهى الاعمال قبل الموعد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجهود رائع ايها المبدع دوما
منظر سور الملعب وهو بالاحمر والاصفر روعة
المريخ في كل مكان
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

كما زكر الاخ سارق الفرح ..............
هاهو سور ملعب المريخ يحيط بملعب استاد الخرطوم







   ربنا يجعل في ميزان حسنات الوالي اااامين
                        	*

----------

